# 1st Oil Change



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

My TTS has done 7500 miles in a year and the dash is flashing up for the first oil change. The first service isn't due yet according to the service check on the VC. However having called the dealers they are stating this will be £256.00 and assure me it is correct. I'm unsure.

Can anybody advise as an oily change and filter surely cannot be £256!

thanks


----------



## gavinwilson26 (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes that is indeed true. My TTS went for its 1st 'service' in December and it was the same price - oil and filter change only.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I've done 16k with mine since taking delivery. Service indicator says first inspection service due at 19k. I'd check what service plan they've programmed in for you! It can cost you a small fortune if someone has sneaked around with the settings. I do around 20k a year, so my car is set-up on the long life service plan or what ever Audi call it. The last four Audis I've had all came due around the 18 to 20k mark... as to the price, that sounds about right to me, but you can reduce that my some margin - supply your own oil  I do that, they don't like it, but hey, it's my car, my money and the oil? It'll be the same as what they'll pour in. Just put it in the boot when you take the car in - doesn't give them any choice then. I do love the look on the service guys face when I tell him the oil is in the boot [smiley=baby.gif] :lol:


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

I thought that the first service was at 5k miles, then every 10k after that. Are the service intervals different in the UK?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Dealer told me to just drive it until the car says to take it in.
Should be 2 years or 19k miles.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Just clocked 7.7k ~ £226 for 1st oil service. In 9 months.

I'm going to see when the first inspection falls in reality, then move to fixed service.

Think they start all on variable service, but I do relatively short journeys, so variable probably not best solution.


----------



## Pat27 (Nov 24, 2016)

How about this regarding the price
https://m.audi.co.uk/owners-area/servic ... match.html


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

got free servicing thrown in, no worries here 

Migzy


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Wife's is going in Wednesday for its first oil change. 8500 miles and 15 months old.

For reference Audi Shrewsbury quoted £259, Stafford Audi £205 so it's off to Stafford this time. Can't be bothered getting price match as I'm right in the middle and as far as I'm concerned, Stafford offered the best price up front so get my business. Although, £205 for oil and filter is crazy. Needs a couple of warranty issues attending to so at least should be all sorted by the end of the day


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Anybody get their stronic gearbox oil changed at the first service?


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Space Monkey
We got our cars about the same time! I have done 12000 miles and have not had an oil change message yet. I do check the level and have topped it up. Someone else advised this on a different thread.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

There's different service plans, based on the mileage/usage you think you'll do a year. Like I said, my first inspection service will be due around 19,000 miles. Up to the individual if they think their car needs that service at such a low mileage :roll: personally I think it's just Audi's way of making money out of you...


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

thanks for all replies. I have called Audi and have a emailed quote from Stafford for £205, however the service guys said he couldn't change the price. When i mentioned the Audi price promise on the url above he simply said bring it with me on the day i have the work done.

As for the other replies are we saying that if i click "reset oil change interval" and chose not to change the oil but ensure its topped up etc i won't void any warranty? Seems odd that other owners got their car at the same time and done more miles but haven't had the same VC message.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It depends how the car is driven, lots of cold starts & short journeys & oil change/service will appear sooner.
It's only a computer programme after all.
Hoggy.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Just dropped ours off at Stafford Audi. He said it was due a power update and a cluster update. Hopefully will fix the traffic announcements :?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

KevC said:


> Dealer told me to just drive it until the car says to take it in.
> Should be 2 years or 19k miles.


Same here.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

KevC said:


> Dealer told me to just drive it until the car says to take it in.
> Should be 2 years or 19k miles.


But the car is saying take it in - flashes up on the VC.


----------



## Billbot (Jan 7, 2016)

You don't have to go to an Audi dealer for the oil change. Any garage can do it without warranty issues. Mine cost 80 quid


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Oil changes should be done every 9000 miles or every year whichever comes first. You should not void warranty by changing oil and filters more often than prescribed. Plus it is better for the engine.
Also consider changing the S Tronic gearbox oil and filter after the first year.


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

Edinburra said:


> Oil changes should be done every 9000 miles or every year whichever comes first. You should not void warranty by changing oil and filters more often than prescribed. Plus it is better for the engine.
> Also consider changing the S Tronic gearbox oil and filter after the first year.


I have never heard of or can see a reason why warranty should be void. The OEM servicing recommendations are a minimum maintenance surely?


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

BauhauTTS said:


> I thought that the first service was at 5k miles, then every 10k after that. Are the service intervals different in the UK?


Hi, In answer to your question in the UK you get TWO options low mileage every 10k, high mileage 20k, the dealer sets this up on delivery and willset the 10k option without telling you to get the extra servicing unless you request the 20k option, hope this helps.


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

I've posted this on here before but when I called to book it in they wanted £256.00 for the oil service, I said I'd contacted another Audi dealer who quoted £185.00 he thought about it for a couple of seconds and said"the best I can do is £195.00" so £195.00 it was. And who was the other dealer? I just chose a name who wasn't in the same group but somehow forgot to call them, oh well  .


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

TTGazza said:


> I've posted this on here before but when I called to book it in they wanted £256.00 for the oil service, I said I'd contacted another Audi dealer who quoted £185.00 he thought about it for a couple of seconds and said"the best I can do is £195.00" so £195.00 it was. And who was the other dealer? I just chose a name who wasn't in the same group but somehow forgot to call them, oh well  .


Haha.


----------



## nufcmark (May 16, 2009)

I bought my TT in March 2015. Virtual Cockpit said it needed an oil change after 1 year (5,400 miles). Had that done March 2016 (£230) and VC is now saying inspection due (10,200 miles). Booked in for March 2017 and Audi want £460 for inspection and oil change.

Have had a long chat with service department to try and understand service intervals. They tell me for a low mileage driver like me 1st oil change is at 1 year and 1st inspection at 2 years. When I get the inspection done my car will be on variable service intervals and it will be up to 24 months before next oil change is due (i.e. car will be 4 years old).

When the car is 3 years it will need MOT and brake fluid change then advice is to buy a service plan covering the next 2 services (available for cars between 3 and 5 years old) costing £360. Assuming I get a full 24 months after my inspection and oil change when car is 2 years old then the next oil change will be due when car is 4 years old and inspection plus oil change due when car is 5 years old. The £360 will cover the 4yr/5yr oil change and inspection services.

Talk about complicated! I still can't understand why Audi charge more to service a car which is 1-3 years old than they do to service one which is 3-5 years old! I guess the answer is "because they can!"


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If on Variable service regime & you still do low miles with lots of cold starts then an oil service could pop up much earlier than 2 years/18k miles. So don't be surprised if it doesn't last 2 years.
Hoggy.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

nufcmark said:


> I still can't understand why Audi charge more to service a car which is 1-3 years old than they do to service one which is 3-5 years old! I guess the answer is "because they can!"


They know most people will be worried about potential warranty probs if they service it elsewhere during the first three years.

After it's out of initial warranty they have to compete with indes, as hardly any chance of getting goodwill claims, so many go elsewhere


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Just completed my second oil service due at 24k miles. Done by independent 4Rings while you wait - took 1 hour. They use the same oil and OEM parts, they do the same quick inspection, topping up fluids as necessary and have access to the Audi servicing database so the electronic servicing record is kept up to date. The only difference to an Audi main dealer is, coffee in a mug, better personal service and the price £75 compared to my local who quoted £240.

Mind you I do end up spending the price difference as my wife has cottoned onto the fact that it is 10 mins away from Bluewater and for the first time in her life she wants to accompany me on all garage visits :?


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

GrantTTS said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > Oil changes should be done every 9000 miles or every year whichever comes first. You should not void warranty by changing oil and filters more often than prescribed. Plus it is better for the engine.
> ...


When did you last speak to your dealer about carrying out maintenance over and above that scheduled? They argue that because you want extra work that it is not necessary, yet when they carry out extra work they tell you that it is because of your warranty obligation. Try it.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Audi price-matched Stafford Audi's quote of £200 (thanks to TTGazza) and i told them to keep the car for as long as they want to fix the screaming brakes and squeaking electric windows seeing as i've taken it in 3 times for each issue since January 2016.

Looks like i'll be picking it up on Monday or Tuesday next week.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

So, not a great experience with the oil change and 2 warranty issues Audi were looking at for the 4th and 5th time (squeaking windows and brakes). They said they found a screw in the sidewall of the driver's side front wheel. This was "after" the visual health check and test drive to review the brakes. After a few phone calls they said they didn't perform the visual health check until AFTER the oil change and only noticed the screw in the tyre before they performed a road test. Hmmmmmmmm.

Plus no one could really tell me what they did to the car for 3 days other than grease the windows, replace oil and correct the brakes. Poor experience really plus a new tyre on top of that to pay for. But wouldn't i get a notification on tyre pressures if i had been driving the car and the screw penetrated the sidewall?


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

I had a screw in the sidewall and yes it did flag up on the tyre pressure monitor, as it penetrated all the way through. Did yours? I also got photographic evidence as I have wheel & tyre cover (not audis!)


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

i saw nothing on the VC dash on tyre pressure loss.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Also on the squeaking breaks i have been told the brake caliber is seizing. A new one is one order so won't have car for at least another 9 days.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Also on the squeaking breaks i have been told the brake caliber is seizing. A new one is one order so won't have car for at least another 9 days.


9 days to change over a caliper?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

jhoneyman said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Also on the squeaking breaks i have been told the brake caliber is seizing. A new one is one order so won't have car for at least another 9 days.
> ...


they need to order all the parts in and they have a lead time of 7-9 days.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Common parts would be available the same day from TPS or from central stores first thing the next day, if ordered by the mid afternoon cut-off time.

I ordered an uncommon part yesterday which is available in Germany and will be here in 3-10 working days.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

brittan said:


> Common parts would be available the same day from TPS or from central stores first thing the next day, if ordered by the mid afternoon cut-off time.
> 
> I ordered an uncommon part yesterday which is available in Germany and will be here in 3-10 working days.


so what do we think is going off?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

I've asked for the part numbers they need to order - anyone on here able to advise or check lead time/availability? Really poor service experience so far.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

I've asked for the part numbers they need to order - anyone on here able to advise or check lead time/availability? Really poor service experience so far.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Speak to the parts dept of a different dealer.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

brittan said:


> Speak to the parts dept of a different dealer.


they reckon they have tried all suppliers and it is indeed a 7-9 lead time.

Part number A8S0 615 108 E

Also they reckon the tyre pressure indicator wouldn't detect a screw in the sidewall. Not convince. They are giving me the tyre at cost because of the poor quality of service.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

If the caliper has to come from Germany then that time is in the same range as my part from the same country.

From your description the tyre was still inflated so it's quite possible that the tyre had not lost enough pressure for TPMS to infer a puncture. The system works by comparing wheel rotation speeds, not actual tyre pressures.

A few years ago I returned home from an off-road event (not in the TT) on Salisbury Plain and found what I thought was the end of a brass bar in one tyre. When I pulled it out the "brass bar" was an unfired, blank 7.62mm bullet. No appreciable loss of pressure in the tyre though.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

brittan said:


> If the caliper has to come from Germany then that time is in the same range as my part from the same country.
> 
> From your description the tyre was still inflated so it's quite possible that the tyre had not lost enough pressure for TPMS to infer a puncture. The system works by comparing wheel rotation speeds, not actual tyre pressures.
> 
> A few years ago I returned home from an off-road event (not in the TT) on Salisbury Plain and found what I thought was the end of a brass bar in one tyre. When I pulled it out the "brass bar" was an unfired, blank 7.62mm bullet. No appreciable loss of pressure in the tyre though.


Thanks - the service woman i have been dealing with has been very good to be fair its when speaking to anyone else they seem clueless and kept saying "i dont know thats not my area" which grates me. Oh well 9 days in a diesel courtesy car it is.


----------



## 17GZK (Jan 7, 2018)

Re first oil change interval-
I've been told it's the date the car came off the assembly line that sets the date.
Example - even though it was first registered in June 17, ours came out of the factory in January 17 so the dash warning comes up in January 19 (in our case the two year oil was used).
As for £230, I asked why so much, they replied "it takes an hour and a half".
I asked if the mechanic sucked the old oil out with a straw. :?


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

FWIW, I was expecting a £220-ish bill from the Dealership for the TTS first service just after Christmas.

Was pleasantly surprised at the £177 invoice I was presented with. (Maybe it was the box of Christmas biscuits I took in for them  )


----------

